# Frost proof seat tool?



## RDW 920 (Mar 30, 2009)

Anyone know of a long seat wrench, or long seat repair tool?


I have a customer with 1970's home, have a frost proof wall faucet in garage, all piping is behind metal kitchen cabinetry, or exterior brick wall.
I have replaced washer but can't stop the drip, so I am assuming there is a seat issue. So trying to repair rather than replace if possible.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Ya outta luck.. never seen a replacment seat for sillcock.. unless commerical.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

There is no such tool and those seats are unremovable I do believe.


----------



## money turds (Oct 10, 2013)

Make sure there is nothing, like a piece of the old washer stuck in or on the seat.
Take a flashlight and look into the hose bibb and verify there is nothing on the seat or just verify you have a bad seat.


----------



## RDW 920 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks, kind of thought that, but thought I would check.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

What brand is it


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

Take the stem out install a piece of sand cloth cut to fit on the old washer and go to town. 4 pieces of sand cloth later put a new bib washer on and test it out. It has worked for me in the past.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

They make a tool to reface the seat


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> They make a tool to reface the seat


They make a tool to replace a frost free


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

MTDUNN said:


> They make a tool to replace a frost free


Yep, Its called a Plumber !:yes:
But they dont like being called a "tool" .:no:


----------



## hawkeye77 (Feb 20, 2009)

i dont know if you still need this tool but i was thinking about it and wonder if you can take a standard reseater tool and get a piece of threaded rod long enough to thread the reseater tip onto and sort of make your own as long as you need. I have never done this but I think it could be done


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> They make a tool to reface the seat


Better have the replacement faucet handy.

Resurfacing a seat that is damaged always carries the risk of it crumbling into pieces. Seat resurfacing was a viable option when brass was full of lead and soft. Nowadays, it is a really, REALLY bad idea. The seat is either too old to withstand resurfacing,or worse yet, it is too new to withstand resurfacing.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Better have the replacement faucet handy.
> 
> Resurfacing a seat that is damaged always carries the risk of it crumbling into pieces. Seat resurfacing was a viable option when brass was full of lead and soft. Nowadays, it is a really, REALLY bad idea. The seat is either too old to withstand resurfacing,or worse yet, it is too new to withstand resurfacing.


I would opt that the seat is or might be stainless steel and a seat cutter won't touch it. Hint some times you can repair a frost free with a new one [same make & model] but just use the new stem in the old body.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> I would opt that the seat is or might be stainless steel and a seat cutter won't touch it. Hint some times you can repair a frost free with a new one [same make & model] but just use the new stem in the old body.


If it's the stem? Yes. And most times that will solve it. No crawling in the clawless space for me is always a better option if I can help it.


----------

